# Motormaster photos



## auto1cycle2 (Jan 22, 2019)

1938 Motormaster Roadmaster. Very neat design with real gas tank in the frame. Silver ray headlight has built in switch and rare motor master head badge, Evinrude motor.


----------



## b 17 fan (Jan 23, 2019)

TOOOOOOO     COOOOOOOL  !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bricycle (Jan 23, 2019)

Had one. Same year 1939, I believe the 1938's were red in color. I love yours! You get that from Mikey Bike Motors?
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1939-motormaster.45559/
http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle462


----------



## auto1cycle2 (Jan 23, 2019)

bricycle said:


> Had one. Same year 1939, I believe the 1938's were red in color. I love yours! You get that from Mikey Bike Motors?
> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/1939-motormaster.45559/
> http://www.nostalgic.net/bicycle462


----------



## auto1cycle2 (Jan 23, 2019)

Thanks, Yes, I got from him a couple years ago.


----------



## auto1cycle2 (Jan 23, 2019)

b 17 fan said:


> TOOOOOOO     COOOOOOOL  !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## auto1cycle2 (Jan 23, 2019)

Thank you!


----------



## Vincer (Jan 23, 2019)

Super nice! Thanks for sharing.


----------

